# Simple set up for beginners:)



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, this is my new set up form Sage I had recently. I am very happy so far and enjoying a very nice espresso and latte. Been using the grinder over a month with saeco poemia before I got my dtp and coffee was great too, but wanted to complete the set up and bought myself this machine and the knock box from the same series. Cheers


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks great, I've just bought myself exactly the same! Although the 53mm motta tamper has been a great addition!


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks. Yea motta tamper was on the list too but I am not tamping very hard and the one that comes with the machine does the job ok for me. Enjoy your espresso ☕


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Nicely done, nowt wrong with that to get you going


----------



## RDL (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Looks awesome and I'll have a look at one of those machines.

Russ


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RDL said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks awesome and I'll have a look at one of those machines.
> 
> Russ


There are a couple of dtp's in the for sale section at the moment. One is a bit more atandard than the other.


----------



## MogCoffee (May 12, 2018)

Lovely set up. How are you getting on with your sage now? Did you find the 'lesson' from the company helped?


----------

